# Setting up Epson 1430 with Cobra Inks for Dye Sub



## MissyMiso87 (May 14, 2018)

Hey everyone  First post here so I'll cut to the chase.

We have an Epson 1430 (aka Artisan) that we're trying to set up and our greys are printing pinkish-magenta. What in the heck is causing this? (Please scroll down to the bulleted list for the meat of the issue.)

A bit of background, I have experience in screen printing, offset and digital printing, but dye sub is a whole new area (I actually manage the graphics department at a commercial digital printer). She's an awesome promoter but less knowledgeable on the technical side of things.

I'm the designer, so I'm most interested in what sort of color mode/profiles, etc... I should be designing in (like RGB? Do I need to embed the profile in the art -- or does it matter? I use Illy CMYK SWOP 99% of what I do so doing anything in RGB is funky for me). 

My partner needs to know what all she needs to do to set up the printer correctly (we have Cobra's custom ICC profile installed.) Your advice and trouble shooting efforts will be very helpful in getting us up and running and equally appreciated.  

My PC:

Windows 7
Photoshop CC 2015

Her PC:

Windows 10
Photoshop CC 2017

(...So not much difference there)

So where do we start? 

No matter what settings we mess with, the greys are always printing magenta-y. 

We've tried RGB art with and without the ICC profile embedded
Photoshop managing colors (with printer managing colors off) and Printer managing colors. 
I have an older version of PS so I've been using Photoshop Color Printer Utility to simulate the results (and they're blue-ish on when the art has the ICC profile embedded, colors are correct otherwise). 
The "Print Preview" option is also turned off in the Epson's printer options via PS print dialogue box. 
We've done all the basic maintenance on a printer.

We're at a complete loss as to what we can do. What did we miss? We're also COMPLETE beginners in the DS field and dived in headfirst -- probably not the best course action so here we are.

Is it at all possible we need to be printing CMYK artwork (which means no ICC profile)? I know it's a no-sh*t kind of thought but she insists the art has to be RGB. (CMYK art for CMYK printer is what I'm thinking.)

Thank you very much! 

Download artwork here: https://bit.ly/2KXkXYY


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you guys watched the Cobra video about how to setup the printer profile? There really shouldn't be anything to fiddle with or guess about after watching that. You must disable color management by the printer, and setup the Cobra profile in your graphics program. The name of the profile includes info about the printer settings to use. The video explains it well.

As to the art ... although they print with CMYK inks, the expectation is that the art is RGB with the regular Adobe RGB color profile.


----------

